# Your bunny pee on the bed?



## freeman45 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been reading around this forum and have realised I don'town the only rabbit who urinates on a bed! 


So in the interestof bunnyscience, please vote honestly, maybe we can come up with a solution to this problem if there isn't onealready available. 

My bun is in the "knows what it's doing catagory", she will often do a mad sprint to the litter box after a session on the spring loaded fun cussion, but once in a while she makes me do the laundry, and runs/hides while doing so because she knows what she did is wrong. Itseems like an automatic sense to her - squishy platform =pee time. 

Your bun?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Feb 3, 2011)

My doe only gets on my bed when she escapes her playpen! She hasn't peed on my bed but has left little treats! :nonono:


----------



## SablePoint (Feb 3, 2011)

When it comes to beds - may it be m y bed, the dogs' beds, the cats' beds, even his own bed - Mr. Bun Bun always will pee and poop on them. That's why I don't give him beds anymore instead if he gets cold, he can wear his snuggie.


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I don't let my rabbit into my bed anymore. I wanted to see if she liked the nice down feather comforter on my tempur pedic while I rubbed her nose. Well she liked it enough to pee on it. Luckily it didn't get on the tempur pedic just the blanket. The only time she has peed on her blanket was when she had UTI. She is good about peeing in her litter box so I am happy. 

She does leave a few presents on her blanket which I don't mind but sometimes she leaves a nice pile somewhere in the house and she second she see's me she runs off. She knows what she did XD


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 3, 2011)

My rabbits don't go upstairs, but Hannah has peed on the couch a couple of times - luckily it's leather. She's also marked other areas with a little pee the first time she's been there, so I wouldn't put it past her to pee on a bed. I think her old owner said she peed on the bed once, but that was the only time in 3 years.

Otto has never peed anywhere he's not supposed to, so I imagine he'd be fine on a bed too.


----------



## PeppyTheHare (Feb 4, 2011)

Peppy certainly has this problem. Only on beds and in his cage will he poop and pee, he definitely likes to leave more than just a few scattered markings too. Not sure what it is, a lot of the time he is good about it but sometimes he loses his privileges


----------



## featpete (Feb 4, 2011)

OH MAN it's kind of hilarious that others have the same issue. The first couple of weeks I had Waffle I wouldn't let him go on my bed, but one day he was able to hop onto it and I saw how happy he was that he could run around freely (the floor in my bedroom is bamboo so it's pretty slippery for his feet). He looked so cute and happy that I let him run around on my bed for a while, but then he decided to pee! He peed on both my comforter and on the bed itself so I kind of stopped letting him run around on my bed even though it made him so happy.

Earlier tonight I did let him stay on my bed for a while but decided to put one of his poop boxes on the bed as well and I haven't had any problems so far!


----------



## featpete (Feb 4, 2011)

Nevermind, he just peed on my bed and then ran off. -_-

WAFFLE, YOUR POOP BOX WAS LIKE, LESS THAN A FOOT AWAY!!!! I am in agreement that rabbits totally know that they're peeing on your bed and do so just to laugh at you.


----------



## rachelann (Feb 4, 2011)

My husband let Humphrey on our bed yesterday, even though I told him not too. Well, now Humphrey is banned from the bed because he peed on my husbands pillow. Those husbands never listen!


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah Sweetie always pees on my bed. I am trying to fully litterbox train her so that she can have free run of the apartment when I am home. When she hasn't peed in about two hours then I put her in her cage to go potty. She usually tells me when she has to go potty but lately she hasn't. Prince is real good about not peeing on my bed when I let him on my bed.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 4, 2011)

*rachelann wrote: *


> Those husbands never listen!



Ha ha.

Whenever I let our bunny on our bed. Pebbles always peed on my wifes side of the bed.


----------



## Violet23 (Feb 4, 2011)

Those buns are not allowed on my bed anymore, I got tired of doing so much laundry! plus my bedroom is downstairs and they have their house upstairs, so theres quite a bit of travel just for a bed


----------



## golfdiva (Feb 5, 2011)

If I make Hershey snuggle right next to me, he's fine. He won't even poop on the bed. But if I let him hop over to the end of the bed, he will make a huge mess!


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I said Jenny is perfect..but thats not to say she has NEVER pee'd on my bed, she has, but only when Peepers was new to my house, she never pee'd or pooped on my bed before Peepers, and she did for a few months when I first got Peepers, but she's back to normal now and never pee's on my bed..which she has unlimited access to all day BTW.



doesnt apply to Peepers, she the "main floor" bunny and there are no bedrooms on the main floor.


----------



## charmaine (Feb 5, 2011)

I used to have this problem alot when i first got all my bunnies. For some reason they all had an obsession with the bed. They now all use a litter tray and (touch wood) it doesnt happen any more. :biggrin2:

Although Arthur is still obsessed with the bed but for different reasons....


----------



## freeman45 (Feb 6, 2011)

*featpete wrote: *


> Nevermind, he just peed on my bed and then ran off. -_-
> 
> WAFFLE, YOUR POOP BOX WAS LIKE, LESS THAN A FOOT AWAY!!!! I am in agreement that rabbits totally know that they're peeing on your bed and do so just to laugh at you.



:biggrin::biggrin:



I knew it!


----------

